#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Do you know what is Elevator Pitch?

## Bhavya

Elevator Pitch is short and pre-prepared speech to quickly introducing your business or company in a compelling way to your audience. And the Elevator Pitch speech should be more interesting and memorable to your audience. It will be useful to you to introduce your business to potential clients or customers. 


Here you can learn about how to prepare an Elevator Pitch: https://bit.ly/1NzGG7i

----------

